# Only 3 Babies



## Hillary (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a planted 14 gallon aquarium with 4 mollies (3 F 1 M) and 4 guppies (3 F 1 M). One of my mollies had 18 fry which i caught and moved to a ten gallon. About a week later another molly only had three fry .... I don't think they were in the first batch and I just didn't see them because they are much smaller than the others when they were first born and are a totally different color. Then a few weeks later one of my guppies had babies and she only had 8... What is going on here? When I have kept them in the past they always have had 20+ fry?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

was it the same one that dropped 18 fry the1st time?


----------



## Hillary (Mar 13, 2009)

I really don't think so. The first batch was a light yellow color. The last three were darker almost black.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

u maybe finding the ones that survived. the way i'm looking at it this and am working on a tangent here assuming that your fishes dropped thier fry in the main tank and not a secondary tank (holding tank or hatching tank) - the 18 that you found, was sheer luck! they werent eaten up by the rest of the fishes in the tank. the rest, the 3 and the 8 maybe all that survived.....i suggest moving your fishes out when they are preg to ensure that they have a better survival rate.....provided momma fish doesnt turn on them.

cheers!


----------

